# Texas Capitol Master Mason Degree



## News Feeder (Aug 7, 2010)

On August 21st starting at about 9 AM a Master Mason's Degree will be conferred in the Senate Chamber of the State Capitol by Canyon Lake Lodge No, 1425.  All Master Masons are invited.  You will need to bring a current dues card, a picture ID (if a Texas Mason) and an apron.

Date: 
Saturday, 21 August 2010 - 9:00 am - 12:00 pm

Location:
Texas State Capitol Building
1100 Congress Ave
Austin, TX, 78701
United States
30Â° 16' 21.882" N, 97Â° 44' 28.0752" W

Source: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/2506


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2010)

I went last year and it was freakin awesome!


----------



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (Aug 7, 2010)

ooooooh.  i just went to alamo lodge's installation at the alamo.  it would be sweet to check this off my list, too.


----------



## Papatom (Aug 7, 2010)

News Feeder said:


> On August 21st starting at about 9 AM a Master Mason's Degree will be conferred in the Senate Chamber of the State Capitol by Canyon Lake Lodge No, 1425.  All Master Masons are invited.  You will need to bring a current dues card, a picture ID (if a Texas Mason) and an apron.
> 
> Date:
> Saturday, 21 August 2010 - 9:00 am - 12:00 pm
> ...



That's the same day as the Wardens Retreat. I wish I could make it.


----------

